# Güevo/huevo



## Yacamaca

Hay alguna diferencia entre la pronunciacion de "güevo" (significando pene) y huevo (significando la cosa de la gallina) en diferentes partes de Latinoamerica? O las dos palabras se pronuncian iguales?
Pregunto para evitar malentendidos y no ofender personas sin querer 

Gracias!


----------



## juanchojb

Hola!, si hay diferencia y no es tan imperceptible, la "H" no se pronuncia en cambio en güevo si se pronuncia la g como en gusta. Es como pronunciar mal Agujero que algunos dicen "ahujero".
Espero que se entienda, ¿Dónde es que se dice "güevo" con ese significado?


----------



## MarlyK

En Venezuela por ejemplo, Juancho.


----------



## LVRBC

En México significa testículos.


----------



## MarlyK

LVRBC said:


> En México significa testículos.



Huevos in plural, yes, it means testicles in Venezuela also. But singular it's penis.


----------



## Yacamaca

juanchojb said:


> Hola!, si hay diferencia y no es tan imperceptible, la "H" no se pronuncia en cambio en güevo si se pronuncia la g como en gusta. Es como pronunciar mal Agujero que algunos dicen "ahujero".
> Espero que se entienda, ¿Dónde es que se dice "güevo" con ese significado?




Maybe its me who cant hear the "g" cause its pronounced so quickly. I couldn´t find the examples now, but found another one of some people kidding with a non spanish speaker:

*Nota de moderación: Enlace borrado. No se permiten enlaces de videos como youtube y otros [ver regla 4].*

To me it sounds as if he says "wuevo" at 0:33. He then changes it go "g" sometimes, hence my confusion 

So you mean that huevo is pronounced "wuevo" and güevo pronounced "gwuevo" (with g like in gustar) with a quick g before "wuevo"?

Thanks for you help!


----------



## Lancearoni

Yacamaca said:


> "güevo" (significando pene)



Cada día se aprende algo nuevo.  =o)


----------



## Nopalitzin

Yacamaca said:


> Hay alguna diferencia entre la pronunciacion de "güevo" (significando pene) y huevo (significando la cosa de la gallina) en diferentes partes de Latinoamerica? O las dos palabras se pronuncian iguales?
> Pregunto para evitar malentendidos y no ofender personas sin querer
> 
> Gracias!



_Güevo_, at least in México, means _testículo or ball_, not _penis_. Or you could use it to say that something gives you a lot of trouble: _me costó un güevo pasar ese examen de física; cost you a lot of money_: _ese Ferrari debió costarte un güevo_; when somebody got very drunk: _bebió tanto tequila que se puso hasta el güevo_.

The important thing here is the sense that you give in the sentence, how you use the word. The pronunciation doesn't matter. 

In some sudamerican countries abbreviate _güevón y güevadas_, but it seems to me that they only do it to shorten the word.

Cheers.


----------



## Nopalitzin

MarlyK said:


> Huevos in plural, yes, it means testicles in Venezuela also. But singular it's penis.



Wow, cada día se aprende algo nuevo. 


Saludos.


----------



## Nopalitzin

Lancearoni said:


> Cada día se aprende algo nuevo.  =o)



Pensé lo mismo, Lancearoni.


----------



## MarlyK

Aqui hago referencia a La Chuleta Venezolana, excelente guia de venezolanismos: http://www.lachuleta.net/dic/index.php?a=term&d=18&itemid=2&option=com_diccionario&t=1044


----------



## Orejitas

Nopalitzin said:


> Güevo, por lo menos en México, es "testículo", no pene. O puedes usarlo para decir que algo te costó mucho trabajo o esfuerzo: _me costó un güevo pasar ese examen de física; _mucho dinero: _ese Ferrari debió costarte un güevo_; cuando alguien está muy borracho: _bebió tanto tequila que se puso hasta el güevo_.
> 
> Lo importante es el sentido que le des a la palabra o cómo la uses. La pronunciación no importa.
> 
> En algunos países sudamericanos abrevian güevón y güevadas, pero me parece que sólo lo hacen para acortar las palabras.



Pero como lo pronuncias Nopalitzin?  Como lo escribes con "g" me pregunto si lo pronuncias con "g" de "gusta", asi como "gwevo".  He escuchado en Mexico que lo pronuncian "huevo", osea "uevo", en estos contextos pero tal vez se pronuncia de las dos formas o no lo he escuchado bien.  Pronunciarias diferente "me costo un *h*uevo/*g*üevo" que "esta caro el *h*uevo"?


----------



## Nopalitzin

Orejitas said:


> Pero como lo pronuncias Nopalitzin?  Como lo escribes con "g" me pregunto si lo pronuncias con "g" de "gusta", asi como "gwevo".  He escuchado en Mexico que lo pronuncian "huevo", osea "uevo", en estos contextos pero tal vez se pronuncia de las dos formas o no lo he escuchado bien.  Pronunciarias diferente "me costo un *h*uevo/*g*üevo" que "esta caro el *h*uevo"?



Unfortunately, the difference in the pronunciation had been lost. Generally, the mayority pronunce güevo or gwevo, refering to the chicken product, but equally, to use it as the obscene form of the word. If you visit Mexico, it doesn't matter if you pronunce gwevo or güevo, wevo or huevo, everybody  would undestand you perfectly. But I ask you, from the bottom of my mexican soul, to pronunce it güevo or gwevo if you are using it as a curse word, and wevo or huevo for the chicken product.


----------



## juanchojb

Yacamaca said:


> Maybe its me who cant hear the "g" cause its pronounced so quickly. I couldn´t find the examples now, but found another one of some people kidding with a non spanish speaker:
> 
> To me it sounds as if he says "wuevo" at 0:33. He then changes it go "g" sometimes, hence my confusion
> 
> So you mean that huevo is pronounced "wuevo" and güevo pronounced "gwuevo" (with g like in gustar) with a quick g before "wuevo"?
> 
> Thanks for you help!



Jajaja que gracioso el video, en efecto la palabra es Huevo solo que la pronuncian como vos decís, personalmente o acá en Argentina es más normal decir y escuchar Huevo que güevo que es un sonido más velar


----------



## Orejitas

Nopalitzin said:


> Unfortunately, the difference in the pronunciation had been lost. Generally, the mayority pronunce güevo or gwevo, refering to the chicken product, but equally, to use it as the obscene form of the word. If you visit Mexico, it doesn't matter if you pronunce gwevo or güevo, wevo or huevo, everybody  would undestand you perfectly. But I ask you, from the bottom of my mexican soul, to pronunce it güevo or gwevo if you are using it as a curse word, and wevo or huevo for the chicken product.



Fascinating.  I never heard of this distinction.  I'll bear it in mind.  

I suppose the g is actually not quite a stop, maybe /ɣ/, and that's why it sounds so subtle to us when followed by /w/?  Maybe someone who knows about Spanish phonology could elaborate.


----------



## Nopalitzin

Yacamaca said:


> Maybe its me who cant hear the "g" cause its pronounced so quickly. I couldn´t find the examples now, but found another one of some people kidding with a non spanish speaker:
> 
> To me it sounds as if he says "wuevo" at 0:33. He then changes it go "g" sometimes, hence my confusion
> 
> So you mean that huevo is pronounced "wuevo" and güevo pronounced "gwuevo" (with g like in gustar) with a quick g before "wuevo"?
> 
> Thanks for you help!




Technically, the first guy pronunce it as _huevo or wevo_, but later the other guy trys to help the girl to pronunce it by saying _güevo or gwevo_. It's very clear  (00:34) he's pronuncing it with a "g". Maybe it's easier for native english speakers to pronunce it with g than with h, I don't know. Regardless the pronunciation, the vid is hillarious.


----------



## Nopalitzin

Orejitas said:


> Fascinating.  I never heard of this distinction.  I'll bear it in mind.
> 
> I suppose the g is actually not quite a stop, maybe /ɣ/, and that's why it sounds so subtle to us when followed by /w/?  Maybe someone who knows about Spanish phonology could elaborate.



Yep, I'll look forward to the answer of an expert. I hope it doesn't take too much time or "un güevo de tiempo".


----------



## Yacamaca

Nopalitzin said:


> Unfortunately, the difference in the pronunciation had been lost. Generally, the mayority pronunce güevo or gwevo, refering to the chicken product, but equally, to use it as the obscene form of the word. If you visit Mexico, it doesn't matter if you pronunce gwevo or güevo, wevo or huevo, everybody would undestand you perfectly. But I ask you, from the bottom of my mexican soul, to pronunce it güevo or gwevo if you are using it as a curse word, and wevo or huevo for the chicken product.



Thanx for your opinion! Lets see what people from other countries say too. 
Some may see the discussion as obscene, but if they are going to ask their mother in law "Do you want an egg?" I think they want to know what to say


----------



## Keahi

Hello.
In Spanish "Güevo" doesn't exist.
You maybe heard the pronunciation  "güevo-wevo", but it is an egg. (bad pronunciation)
"Huevo" in Spanish slang (vulgar use) means "genitals" to doing reference to testicles or ovaries (more currently, because the girls don't want to get left behind).
I would like to give an example in English. The word "Asshole", many times I heard this without the sound of "H".
To Spanish speakers would be like "Ass-jol" with "H" and 
"Ass-ol" without "H". More or less.
But "Assole" in Englsih doesn't exist, I think.
So, regarding the word "Huevo" you can say, every day in any conversation with any people and always they'll understand it like "egg" because it's its meaning.
Please correct my English, thanks.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Nopalitzin

Yacamaca said:


> Thanx for your opinion! Lets see what people from other countries say too.
> Some may see the discussion as obscene, but if they are going to ask their mother in law "Do you want an egg?" I think they want to know what to say



In México, there's something called "albur", I don't know the translation but it's when you say something that has double meaning or sense. Maybe not to your mom, because mothers are sacred here, but if you want to mess with a waitress in a restaurante you could say to her "toque mis huevos, están fríos". It has two meanings: one, touch my balls; two, my egg it's cold. It seems complex, or maybe I don't know how to explain it, but it's quite simple.


----------



## Nopalitzin

Keahi said:


> Hello.
> In Spanish "Güevo" doesn't exist.
> You maybe heard the pronunciation  "güevo-wevo", but it is an egg. (bad pronunciation)
> "Huevo" in Spanish slang (vulgar use) means "genitals" to doing reference to testicles or ovaries (more currently, because the girls don't want to get left behind).
> I would like to give an example in English. The word "Asshole", many times I heard this without the sound of "H".
> To Spanish speakers would be like "Ass-jol" with "H" and
> "Ass-ol" without "H". More or less.
> But "Assole" in Englsih doesn't exist, I think.
> So, regarding the word "Huevo" you can say, every day in any conversation with any people and always they'll understand it like "egg" because it's its meaning.
> Please correct my English, thanks.
> Un abrazo.



Hola, Keahi.

Discrepo contigo. La palabra "güevo" existe porque alguien la escribió. No es necesario que esté correctamente escrita. Probablemente, para un filólogo es una aberración, pero existe porque mucha gente la utiliza. Por esa razón, existen los barbarismos o demás deformaciones, porque el lenguaje lo hace la gente, aunque no sea de la mejor manera. Como comentó MarlyK anteriormente, en "La Chuleta Venezolana" (http://www.lachuleta.net/dic/index.php?a=term&d=18&itemid=2&option=com_diccionario&t=1044) está escrito así, "güevo". Si buscas un diccionario de mexicanismos, también aparece así (http://www.academia.org.mx/dicmex.php)

Basta con teclear en cualquier motor de búsqueda "güevo", para darse cuenta que sí existe la palabra.

Bueno, eso opino, como dice Joe Pino.


----------



## grindios

I always say "blanquillos" para los huevos de la gallina y digo "huevos" para los testiculos. I only use huevos for eggs if I say "huevos revueltos" o "huevo estrellado"


----------



## grindios

Nopalitzin said:


> but if you want to mess with a waitress in a restaurante you could say to her "toque mis huevos, están fríos". It has two meanings: one, touch my balls; two, my egg it's cold.



AAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaajajajajajajajajajajajajaja.....como me hiciste reir....ta bueno!


----------



## Bilma

Nopalitzin said:


> , but if you want to mess with a waitress in a restaurante you could say to her "toque mis huevos, están fríos". It has two meanings: one, touch my balls; two, my egg it's cold. It seems complex, or maybe I don't know how to explain it, but it's quite simple.



I would not even bother  to do that. The "albures" are completely vulgar, not funny and useless!!


----------



## Yacamaca

Nopalitzin said:


> Discrepo contigo. La palabra "güevo" existe porque alguien la escribió (...)





Keahi said:


> Hello.
> In Spanish "Güevo" doesn't exist. (...)



Wow, I like that my short question discovered a real difference in peoples pronounciations.
And yes, what is most interesting is how it is pronounced if pronounced very slowly and correctly. Of course when people say things fast certain sounds gets lost, but normally there is a proper way to say things if you say it slowly. Just like if you would explain to a person how "asshole" is pronounced you would pronounce "h". Cause even if said quickly "asshole" is pronounced "asshole" and not "assole" even if its so quick that its almost impossible to hear. But its there. But it´s interesting if you (Keahl) say that you never even think about pronouncing the g in "guevo" like in "gustar" but simply think its "weuvo".


----------



## Yacamaca

Could the problem be that the letter g can be pronounced in to ways in spanish - both "g" like un "gustar" and "g" like in "gente" (jente)??? So that in some parts of Latinamerica they have interpretered it like the g in "gustar" and others like g in "gente"??


----------



## Keahi

De acuerdo Nopalitzin.
En Perú decimos "Huevo", tanto para los de las  gallinas como para los testículos, algunas personas pronuncian "huevo",  otras "güevo", pero en lenguaje escrito siempre es "Huevo".
No estoy del todo de acuerdo con la escritura de "Güevo", pero lo respeto. Me gustaría explicar por qué.
Si  mucha gente empieza a decir "Güevo", no debe ser suficiente razón para  incluir una palabra, porque  duplicaríamos casi todo lo que  corresponde a la letra "Z", por ejemplo, que en América pronunciamos muy  poco.
También duplicaríamos la LL o la Y, los costeños en mi país por ejemplo, no pronunciamos bien la LL. 
Así decimos "Yave" en lugar de "llave".
No debo olvidar la B y la V, etc.
En fin, si en México la han incluido en su diccionario supongo que no se considera allí una falta ortográfica.
Un saludo.


----------



## LVRBC

En México si intenta uno ser muy delicado se puede decir a la suegra,  "¿Quieres un blanquillo?"
Una vez cuando íbamos a la casa con las compras y llegamos a un camino lleno de huecos y piedras, le dije a mi cuñado "Agarra los huevos" o sea la bolsa con docena de huevos.  No les diré lo que agarró.


----------



## Yacamaca

Thanx everyone for your help!! I will keep investigating this sound  

I still wonder if the pronoiciation comes from the written word or the spelling of the word comes from the pronuciation. If the pronuciation comes from the written word the problem may be like I wrote earlier that g in the beginning of words can be pronounced in two ways, and therefor some people pronounce it one way and others another.


----------



## gdiaz

Huevo o Güevo nunca ha tenido el significado de pene en Chile. Será fruto de la revolución bolivariana?


----------



## Keahi

Hello Yacamaca.
I think you want to convince me in English  language these things no happen but I'm no sure.
Between the pronunciation of British people and American people there are important differences.
So, maybe my ears aren't acute enough to distinguish the sound of the word "Asshole" without "H".
However, I'm learning English and I often watch videos in internet, these videos have subtitle. Ok, English people use something known like "Connected speech or linked speech" ( I hope this be its name).
Well, here an example.
How is it going? 
How'zit going.
But this goes beyond, in English slang, there are many examples:
Camp, Is this an area to camping or an effeminate?
Puff, Is this a furniture or a gay?
Dog's bollocks is the testicles of a dog or something great?
Screw, is a long piece of metal with spiral threads or a sexual act?
Getting back to "Huevo y güevo", this has no mistery, only is a kind of pronunciation according to the place where you have heard, the interpretation is according to the context in that you are expressing, the same that English.
An equivalent of "Mis huevos están fríos" would be "Did you like my meat?
Right?
Por favor corrige mi inglés, gracias.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Cenzontle

With reference to the Spanish glides [j] and [w] (represented, respectively, by the "i" of "bien" and the "u" of "bueno"), 
I think linguists are not unanimous as to their phonological status (either as allophones of /i/ and /u/ respectively, or as phonemes /j/ and /w/ in their own right).  
Let's leave this question for another thread.
But, for present purposes, I will call them phonemes.
When they are preceded by a consonant in the same syllable (as in "bien" and "bueno"), they are universally pronounced as glides (= semivowels), with no air friction (turbulence)—
like the English "y" in "yen" and the "w" in "Wayne".
But when they are the first sound in their syllable (as in "hielo", "hierro", "hierba"; "huevo", "hueso", "huelga"...), in _some _varieties of Spanish, they tend to be "fortified"—
that is, the tongue (front or back, respectively) is raised so close to the hard or soft palate (respectively: the palate or the velum) 
that the air passage is narrowed to the point of causing air friction. 
In this case, the air doesn't flow smoothly as in the case of a semivowel; the sound takes on qualities of a consonant. 
When that air friction is audible in the case of /w/, writers like to record it with "güe" (as in "güevo" or as in the title of Benito Lynch's novel _El inglés de los güesos_).
Because we are taught that the Spanish letter "h" is silent, it is tempting to analyze the "güevo" pronunciation as the sequence of a consonant followed by the glide [w], 
that consonant being [g] (or more accurately [ɣ]—a fricative, not usually a stop). 
But in the view that I (and some other linguists) favor, we are not talking about the glide [w] with or without a preceding consonant, 
but rather a phoneme /w/ that is pronounced with or without "fortition" (= air friction).  
Physically, this view is supported by the fact that the lip rounding and the velar air friction are simultaneous, not sequential in time.
For a speaker with this fortified pronunciation of syllable-initial glides, it doesn't matter whether a word is spelled with "hue-" or "güe-", with "hua-" or "gua-"—
in either case the word begins with a rounded velar fricative consonant. 
Look in your Spanish-English dictionary and see how many words spelled with "hua-" are cross-referenced to those with "gua-", and vice versa. 
Mine does so with "huaca", "huacho", "huahua", "mariguana", and others.


----------



## Yacamaca

Cenzontle said:


> With reference to the Spanish glides [j] and [w] (represented, respectively, by the "i" of "bien" and the "u" of "bueno"),
> I think linguists are not unanimous as to their phonological status (either as allophones of /i/ and /u/ respectively, or as phonemes /j/ and /w/ in their own right).
> Let's leave this question for another thread.
> But, for present purposes, I will call them phonemes.
> When they are preceded by a consonant in the same syllable (as in "bien" and "bueno"), they are universally pronounced as glides (= semivowels), with no air friction (turbulence)—
> like the English "y" in "yen" and the "w" in "Wayne".
> But when they are the first sound in their syllable (as in "hielo", "hierro", "hierba"; "huevo", "hueso", "huelga"...), in _some _varieties of Spanish, they tend to be "fortified"—
> that is, the tongue (front or back, respectively) is raised so close to the hard or soft palate (respectively: the palate or the velum)
> that the air passage is narrowed to the point of causing air friction.
> In this case, the air doesn't flow smoothly as in the case of a semivowel; the sound takes on qualities of a consonant.
> When that air friction is audible in the case of /w/, writers like to record it with "güe" (as in "güevo" or as in the title of Benito Lynch's novel _El inglés de los güesos_).
> Because we are taught that the Spanish letter "h" is silent, it is tempting to analyze the "güevo" pronunciation as the sequence of a consonant followed by the glide [w],
> that consonant being [g] (or more accurately [ɣ]—a fricative, not usually a stop).
> But in the view that I (and some other linguists) favor, we are not talking about the glide [w] with or without a preceding consonant,
> but rather a phoneme /w/ that is pronounced with or without "fortition" (= air friction).
> Physically, this view is supported by the fact that the lip rounding and the velar air friction are simultaneous, not sequential in time.
> For a speaker with this fortified pronunciation of syllable-initial glides, it doesn't matter whether a word is spelled with "hue-" or "güe-", with "hua-" or "gua-"—
> in either case the word begins with a rounded velar fricative consonant.
> Look in your Spanish-English dictionary and see how many words spelled with "hua-" are cross-referenced to those with "gua-", and vice versa.
> Mine does so with "huaca", "huacho", "huahua", "mariguana", and others.



Thanks for interesting post. However the question wasnt whether people prounounce words like "huevo" without the h or with a fortified more accented h. The question here was if people pronounce it with a quick but proper clear g like in "gustar". Like "Nopalitzin" said: "I ask you, from the bottom of my mexican soul, to pronunce it güevo or gwevo if you are using it as a curse word, and wevo or huevo for the chicken product.". And like in the youtube video I refered to at the start of this thread "Cuca paa todo el mundo y quiero guevo" at 0:32 (link removed before). Any input on that? Thanx!


----------



## MarlyK

Segun lo que he oido yo, si.


----------



## Yacamaca

MarlyK said:


> Segun lo que he oido yo, si.



What were you answering to?  Many themes in this thread, so its hard to know what you are refering to


----------



## MarlyK

> The question here was if people pronounce it with a quick but proper clear g like in "gustar". Like "Nopalitzin" said: "I ask you, from the bottom of my mexican soul, to pronunce it güevo or gwevo if you are using it as a curse word, and wevo or huevo for the chicken product.".



Si.


----------



## Yacamaca

MarlyK said:


> Si.



Ok!


----------



## Orejitas

Cenzontle said:


> With reference to the Spanish glides [j] and [w] (represented, respectively, by the "i" of "bien" and the "u" of "bueno"),
> I think linguists are not unanimous as to their phonological status (either as allophones of /i/ and /u/ respectively, or as phonemes /j/ and /w/ in their own right).
> Let's leave this question for another thread.
> But, for present purposes, I will call them phonemes.
> When they are preceded by a consonant in the same syllable (as in "bien" and "bueno"), they are universally pronounced as glides (= semivowels), with no air friction (turbulence)—
> like the English "y" in "yen" and the "w" in "Wayne".
> But when they are the first sound in their syllable (as in "hielo", "hierro", "hierba"; "huevo", "hueso", "huelga"...), in _some _varieties of Spanish, they tend to be "fortified"—
> that is, the tongue (front or back, respectively) is raised so close to the hard or soft palate (respectively: the palate or the velum)
> that the air passage is narrowed to the point of causing air friction.
> In this case, the air doesn't flow smoothly as in the case of a semivowel; the sound takes on qualities of a consonant.
> When that air friction is audible in the case of /w/, writers like to record it with "güe" (as in "güevo" or as in the title of Benito Lynch's novel _El inglés de los güesos_).
> Because we are taught that the Spanish letter "h" is silent, it is tempting to analyze the "güevo" pronunciation as the sequence of a consonant followed by the glide [w],
> that consonant being [g] (or more accurately [ɣ]—a fricative, not usually a stop).
> But in the view that I (and some other linguists) favor, we are not talking about the glide [w] with or without a preceding consonant,
> but rather a phoneme /w/ that is pronounced with or without "fortition" (= air friction).
> Physically, this view is supported by the fact that the lip rounding and the velar air friction are simultaneous, not sequential in time.
> For a speaker with this fortified pronunciation of syllable-initial glides, it doesn't matter whether a word is spelled with "hue-" or "güe-", with "hua-" or "gua-"—
> in either case the word begins with a rounded velar fricative consonant.
> Look in your Spanish-English dictionary and see how many words spelled with "hua-" are cross-referenced to those with "gua-", and vice versa.
> Mine does so with "huaca", "huacho", "huahua", "mariguana", and others.



Thanks Cenzontle, that makes so much sense!   It didn't seem to me like the sound in question was quite a /g/ but still something more consonantal than /w/ (and it explains the different ways of spelling güey/wey which seemed like it must be related).  Maybe to native Spanish speakers it sounds more like a true "g" than it does to native English speakers since I sometimes feel like all Spanish "g" sounds are sometimes a bit softer than English "g" sounds, even in words like "gustar", almost the way "b" and "d" are not really stops (not to get off topic...)  

I wonder though if you could clarify your thoughts on the pronunciation distinction (or lack thereof) between huevo meaning egg and huevo/güevo meaning genitals.  I couldn't tell if you meant to say you don't think there is a distinction or if you were just explaining what that g-like sound is that we've been talking about and not commenting on whether it is used only to mean genitals in the case of this particular word.  I suppose it could be that some speakers (perhaps in some countries) make a distinction, or historically made a distinction, or are starting to make a distinction, while others don't.


----------



## Cenzontle

Yacamaca wondered "if people pronounce it with a quick but proper clear g like in 'gustar'".  The "g" in "gustar" is generally fricative (and therefore probably not what you would call "proper" or "clear") except when it follows "n".  Since we are usually saying "me gusta", "le gusta", etc., the "g" will normally be quite relaxed, the sound represented by gamma in the International Phonetic Alphabet.  We can maneuver it into a post-nasal position by saying "Debe*n g*ustarle éstos" (He must like these).  Then it would be the occlusive [g] like the one in English "goose".  You might also hear this sound in the phrase "un huevo" (with the fortified /w/ after a nasal); I know I've heard it in the phrase "en Washington".
But I digress (again ).  
I could speculate that speakers who do not fortify their /w/ might consider the "güevo" pronunciation "coarse"; and that slang terms for the genitals also are considered "coarse". 
But I really have to leave it to native-speakers from various regions (and age groups, and genders, and social classes...) 
to say whether they can distinguish between the meanings by way of the sound. 
As a learner of Spanish you should be able to stay out of trouble with "huevo" if you order them one at a time and avoid ambiguous constructions like "Tócame..."


----------

